# Tank Trap in the Roaring Fork



## earthNRG (Oct 24, 2003)

Thanks for the warning. Just to be clear, this is on the Pink-to-Black section, right?

Does this man-made hazard have a legitimate purpose? If not, can someone up there make respectful contact with the landowner and figure out what's going on, and to explain the hazard?


----------



## watermonkey (Aug 11, 2009)

Quote:" Watch Out these land owners want to keep there land!!" 
First of all, there is public access on both river left and right at this point in the river, so don't go spreading stupid shit that this was an intentional sabotage by private land owners. Buy a map and find out where the access and fishing easments are, through private land and secured through good interractions with these private owners. Dumbass. See google earth image below - its kind of a small picture but the tack indicates where the metal was this afternoon - visible and easy to get around


----------



## Mr. Shlitzenturkey (Jul 8, 2009)

So thats below Aspen Glen but just befor Iron Bridge subdivisions, adjacent to the Lafarge pit. Isn't there a small irrigation diverstion right there?


----------



## Brushfire830 (Feb 18, 2008)

That iron has been there for years just high water makes it seem more visible


----------



## Brushfire830 (Feb 18, 2008)

Sorry must say that the metal they are talking about did move down river and is in the middle, High water must have tumbled it down to an unsafe location, if we can get enough people together we could pig rig it to the bank access looks possible, may have to wait a couple of weeks due to water rise. but in the mean time watch for it and it is easy to miss. Be safe and look down river.


----------



## Fallingup (Feb 27, 2010)

There was just a death on the RF yesterday. I think it was un-related to boating, as I thought it was a local and he was wearing street clothes. 
Does anyone know anything?


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

from the Glenwood Post:

A man's body was recovered from the Roaring Fork River adjacent to Willits Lane in the midvalley Sunday afternoon and authorities were trying to piece together what happened to him.

Basalt Police Chief Roderick O'Connor said the incident appeared to be an accidental drowning. The Eagle County coroner's office was examining the body to make sure foul play wasn't involved, O'Connor said.

It was unknown where, when and under what circumstances the man entered the river. O'Connor said the man was identified from belongings. Authorities believe he was a transient that had been in the Basalt area recently. The same man had fallen while intoxicated and was bleeding in a Basalt park early last week, O'Connor said.

The victim's identity wasn't immediately released.

A call was made to authorities at about 4:30 p.m. of a body in the Roaring Fork River at Basalt. “We were paged out to a man who had just floated under the Midland Avenue Bridge, face down and unconscious,” said Jerry Peetz, Basalt deputy fire chief. The reporting party said the man was wearing a backpack but no personal floatation device was visible, according to Peetz.

The Basalt Fire Department's Swift Water Team immediately placed swimmers in the river at the Lower Two Rivers Bridge, near the intersection of Highway 82 and Lower Two Rivers Road. Other rescues authorities were stationed at a pedestrian bridge adjacent to the highway bridge. Peetz said they saw the backpack float by. Shortly after, they saw the body surface briefly in the roiling, runoff-swollen river but it couldn't be retrieved at that point.

Members of the Basalt and Carbondale Swift Water Rescue Teams were also stationed at the raft put-in at Gilman Park, across from the Federal Express Building on Willits Lane. The man was pulled from the river there.

“He popped up pretty close to the bank. They went in and got him out right away,” Peetz said. “It was a textbook operation, as far as I'm concerned. Everybody did exactly what they are trained to do.”

CPR efforts were started immediately but the man couldn't be revived. He was pulled from the river prior to 5:30 p.m.

Basalt Police Department is investigating the incident. Deputies from the Pitkin County and Eagle County sheriff's offices also assisted at the scene.

Peetz said it was unknown where the man entered the water or the circumstances, based on the information called into the emergency dispatch center.

When the dispatch center paged the Basalt Fire Department, the report came in as “an elderly man in a white T-shirt” in the water.

[email protected]


----------

